
And the Smartest Site on the Internet Is... - zoowar
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/26150/?p1=A4
======
mcantor
I think it's a little disingenuous, or perhaps naive, to say that Wired (for
example) is faring "worse" because it has a disproportionately high amount of
"Intermediate"-level material. I opine that Wired's distribution of
Basic/Intermediate/Advanced material is likely _exactly_ where they intend it
to be.

------
doorty
Of course, IEEE is going to pack as much meaning and domain terminology as
possible because they are talking to a limited audience that speaks their
language. Yet those same technical papers could be unpacked and broken down
for a wider audience by using laymen terms. It doesn't mean IEEE has smarter
people; It just means they speak that vocabulary.

------
zoowar
The results in the article are slightly skewed. They are presented with a
"space" between "site:" and "domain". For example, "site: plos.org" has
advanced at 86% and "site:plos.org" has advanced at 71%. It looks like the
difference is the "spaced" form is doing a document term search and the non
"spaced" form is doing a site search.

------
huertanix
The Spectrum's print edition is exceptional; That being said though, any
moderate technologist can read the Spectrum. The Spectrum is not a collection
of whitepapers, but a series of articles on broad topics and even
investigative reporting that I wish were more mainstream (e.g. Dec. 2009
article on what its like to run an electrical generating station in Gaza).
Pretty much any Wired reacher can handle it if they can stand not having a
liquor ad on every other page.

------
juiceandjuice
Actually, arXiv.org beats out IEEE, only proving what us scientists knew all
along :)

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aarxiv.org&tbs=rl%3...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aarxiv.org&tbs=rl%3A1)

~~~
j79
Apparently, the semantic web is serious business!

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site:www.w3.org/RDF/FAQ&h...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site:www.w3.org/RDF/FAQ&hl=en&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=images&tbs=rl:1)

